# Skipping airport queues



## Mustafar29 (Oct 12, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried skipping the airport queue to get more pickups? (Staying parked in garage, log off before you enter queue, log back in when you're out of it, etc?)


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Last week I was in the queue and decided to leave. Right when I was a mile away heading out, I got a ping from someone a couple miles away. I still was in the queue so I believe that means if the app gets the info that you are heading the opposite direction of the queue, then the app will match you to people outside the airport even if you are still in queue. Anyone else had an experience like that?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mustafar29 said:


> Has anyone ever tried skipping the airport queue to get more pickups? (Staying parked in garage, log off before you enter queue, log back in when you're out of it, etc?)


I don't understand your question. Are you talking about getting airport pickups without being in the airport queue? Or leaving the airport rather than waiting in the queue for a pickup?

If you're trying to somehow bypass the airport queue to get rides quicker FROM the airport, we just had some folks deactivated here in South Florida for playing with the queue.

If you're talking about just leaving to go to a more productive place, I do that all the time. When people were screwing with the queue at MIA, I would just leave and go elsewhere. At Ft. Lauderdale, I always flee the airport because of a number of negative factors there. I turn the app off, drive a few miles, take a bathroom break and then turn the app back on.


----------



## Mustafar29 (Oct 12, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I don't understand your question. Are you talking about getting airport pickups without being in the airport queue? Or leaving the airport rather than waiting in the queue for a pickup?
> 
> If you're trying to somehow bypass the airport queue to get rides quicker FROM the airport, we just had some folks deactivated here in South Florida for playing with the queue.
> 
> If you're talking about just leaving to go to a more productive place, I do that all the time. When people were screwing with the queue at MIA, I would just leave and go elsewhere. At Ft. Lauderdale, I always flee the airport because of a number of negative factors there. I turn the app off, drive a few miles, take a bathroom break and then turn the app back on.


I'm talking about if anyone got any terminal requests from just pulling into the airport terminal and ignoring the queue/staging area.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mustafar29 said:


> I'm talking about if anyone got any terminal requests from just pulling into the airport terminal and ignoring the queue/staging area.


Quite a few of us have gotten occasional Uber stacked pings (called rematches) while dropping off pax at the terminals. I've never been sure whether that was a gift or a glitch.

I have never gotten a ping by just driving into the terminal with no passenger on board, but I have gotten pings from Lyft when going online after dropping off Uber pax. That is still possible for us at Ft. Lauderdale, but Lyft now has a queue at MIA.

If the companies have queues, just driving in empty should NOT work. That's what queues are designed to prevent, usually because airport regulations prohibit just driving around. Some airports enforce the no circling rules very aggressively for security reasons.


----------



## Mustafar29 (Oct 12, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Quite a few of us have gotten occasional Uber stacked pings (called rematches) while dropping off pax at the terminals. I've never been sure whether that was a gift or a glitch.
> 
> I have never gotten a ping by just driving into the terminal with no passenger on board, but I have gotten pings from Lyft when going online after dropping off Uber pax. That is still possible for us at Ft. Lauderdale, but Lyft now has a queue at MIA.
> 
> If the companies have queues, just driving in empty should NOT work. That's what queues are designed to prevent, usually because airport regulations prohibit just driving around. Some airports enforce the no circling rules very aggressively for security reasons.


There was someone saying if you drive into queue area but log off before you get into it, then log back in as soon as you leave that area it'll help you avoid the queues waiting line.

I am talking about getting airport pickups w/o being in airport queue


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I once got a ping a mile away from the airport (off its property), presumably because the queue was empty.

Otherwise I don't play with the airport queue. It's a fool's game around here, you can spend 20,30, 60 min waiting for a ping. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

I just park at the gas station and buy snacks or what ever and chill there or anywhere else then spoof my location on airport queue then when I get a ping just rush to what ever terminal


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JadeSti said:


> I just park at the gas station and buy snacks or what ever and chill there or anywhere else then spoof my location on airport queue then when I get a ping just rush to what ever terminal


I think that's what some of our local drivers just got deactivated for this week. Uber certainly thinned the herd at MIA.


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

I have never waited in an airport queue - ever. Won't unless I am super bored for some reason. Half the time I get a text from Uber recommending I move on as the wait is long. I have received 2 pings after driving off the airport property but still in the queue for offsite pickups. The best is getting a ping from the airport terminal just after dropping off a pax at departures and skipping over the queue. That is the Unicorn. Happens once a month or so.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

CPUberMan said:


> I have never waited in an airport queue - ever. Won't unless I am super bored for some reason. Half the time I get a text from Uber recommending I move on as the wait is long. I have received 2 pings after driving off the airport property but still in the queue for offsite pickups. The best is getting a ping from the airport terminal just after dropping off a pax at departures and skipping over the queue. That is the Unicorn. Happens once a month or so.


Airport queues are so variable that it's hard to generalize.

MIA is a very busy airport (10th busiest in the US in passenger volume) and our queue moves very quickly when people aren't screwing with it. I've seen as many as 310 cars in the queue (as the airport quickly disappeared in my rear view mirror!), but I've also seen that queue move at 8-10 cars per minute. But MIA is very seasonal, with this time of the year being quite slow.

It also matters what kind of rides you get from your airport. At MIA, we typically get $10-$15 X rides to downtown or South Beach, but sometimes might get a $40-$50 ride. But at FLL (Ft. Lauderdale), they might get a nice ride, but often get very short, time-consuming rides to their cruise port.

I don't waste my time at FLL, and only do the queue at MIA if my wait time is going to be 20 minutes or less. But that's me -- and that's here in South Florida. Other markets could be VERY different. You have to know your own market and do what makes sense for you.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

I can't speak to your area, but in Phila, there are plenty of drivers that work the airport only. If I'm doing a drop off, I usually don't stay if the que is 70 or above. Even at 70, it's a good hour wait. I don't think they give out trips if you're not in the que with the rare exception of somehow getting an immediate ping as soon as I complete the dropoff. I'm not sure why it happens and it seems weird to see the 100 cars in the Rideshare lot as you have to drive past it to get back to arrivals. But it's happened 2-3 times to me.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

disp350 said:


> I can't speak to your area, but in Phila, there are plenty of drivers that work the airport only. If I'm doing a drop off, I usually don't stay if the que is 70 or above. Even at 70, it's a good hour wait.


And that's where it pays to know your local stuff.

For me, during season, if the queue is around 100 or a little more, I will go into the queue and time it for 10 minutes. After 10 minutes, I have a pretty good idea how long the wait will be. If it's more than 10 additional minutes (NOT 11), I am out.

There are other places to be that are more productive than sitting in the TNC lot.


> I don't think they give out trips if you're not in the que with the rare exception of somehow getting an immediate ping as soon as I complete the dropoff. I'm not sure why it happens and it seems weird to see the 100 cars in the Rideshare lot as you have to drive past it to get back to arrivals. But it's happened 2-3 times to me.


It happens here too, often prior to dropoff. I've never been sure why, but I've had it as much as 3 times in one 6-7 hour shift. I've had it often daily, and a number of times twice in a 5-6 hour shift.

I have no idea where those pings come from, but I'll take them.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I know the patterns of when I get longer rides from the airport. Thursday and Friday nights, business travelers return home to their suburban house.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Last week I was in the queue and decided to leave. Right when I was a mile away heading out, I got a ping from someone a couple miles away. I still was in the queue so I believe that means if the app gets the info that you are heading the opposite direction of the queue, then the app will match you to people outside the airport even if you are still in queue. Anyone else had an experience like that?


 outside the zone, the nearest car gets the trip, whether the driver is in the zone or not.



disp350 said:


> I can't speak to your area, but in Phila, there are plenty of drivers that work the airport only. If I'm doing a drop off, I usually don't stay if the que is 70 or above. Even at 70, it's a good hour wait. I don't think they give out trips if you're not in the que with the rare exception of somehow getting an immediate ping as soon as I complete the dropoff. I'm not sure why it happens and it seems weird to see the 100 cars in the Rideshare lot as you have to drive past it to get back to arrivals. But it's happened 2-3 times to me.


It's busier in San Diego. When I got in the zone, there is often about 100, and about a 20 minute wait. I rarely wait in the staging area, I go over to Starbucks, just up the road.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> outside the zone, the nearest car gets the trip, whether the driver is in the zone or not.
> 
> It's busier in San Diego. When I got in the zone, there is often about 100, and about a 20 minute wait. I rarely wait in the staging area, I go over to Starbucks, just up the road.


Thanks


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

In Austin - 20 drivers in the queue can be an hour or so. Nutty.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

CPUberMan said:


> In Austin - 20 drivers in the queue can be an hour or so. Nutty.


San Diego County has 4 million people, size matters.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mustafar29 said:


> I'm talking about if anyone got any terminal requests from just pulling into the airport terminal and ignoring the queue/staging area.


I don't know how you "ignore" the queue. When you're anywhere within the airport zone Uber automatically puts you in the queue. The only time we can avoid the queue is when dropping off. And that's hit and miss depending on how busy the airport is. In the morning I usually go straight in the queue after dropping off.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I think that's what some of our local drivers just got deactivated for this week. Uber certainly thinned the herd at MIA.


MIA has legendary scamming. Truly inspirational.


----------



## Audi-A3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mustafar29 said:


> I'm talking about if anyone got any terminal requests from just pulling into the airport terminal and ignoring the queue/staging area.


More than half of the times I dropped off some passenger in SNA or LAX I got a pick-up request right away without waiting in a line that would be hours long.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

The only way I can think of, is that you have both UBER and LYFT on 2 separate phones. You leave one phone with a friend who's in the queue area, and drive off with another phone(say if you leave uber phone with your friend, you drive off with your lyft phone and pick up some lyft PAX in the neighboring area). When the queue's about up to your turn, your friend send you a text message you head back to the airport queue area and get the phone from your friend. Will your friend do nothing just sit there and watch your phone? I doubt it.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> It's a fool's game around here, you can spend 20,30, 60 min waiting for a ping. Ain't nobody got time for that.




Drivers in the Denver market are insane they'll wait 2 to 8 hours for a single select ride or 1 to 4 hours for an uberx. It makes no logical sense. Our queue will get over 200 until uber started shutting it down at a certain point. For awhile airport security would have to send drivers away because the lot was full. Drivers would actually try to fight and argue their way into a 150 car queue. 
Always blew my mind 
Earlier this week I got suckered into the queue with a low queue text from uber saying I'd get a ride quick. I had just dropped off and didn't get a rematch. I decided to go to the holding lot I got in with a select queue of 24. Took me almost 4 hours to get a select ride (got an X request after about a 40 minutes wait that I ignored and then turned X requests off)

When they launched rematch it basically killed the queue, moves at a snails pace. If I don't get a rematch I just return to the city


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Drivers in the Denver market are insane they'll wait 2 to 8 hours for a single select ride or 1 to 4 hours for an uberx. It makes no logical sense. Our queue will get over 200 until uber started shutting it down at a certain point. For awhile airport security would have to send drivers away because the lot was full. Drivers would actually try to fight and argue their way into a 150 car queue.
> Always blew my mind
> Earlier this week I got suckered into the queue with a low queue text from uber saying I'd get a ride quick. I had just dropped off and didn't get a rematch. I decided to go to the holding lot I got in with a select queue of 24. Took me almost 4 hours to get a select ride (got an X request after about a 40 minutes wait that I ignored and then turned X requests off)
> 
> When they launched rematch it basically killed the queue, moves at a snails pace. If I don't get a rematch I just return to the city


Sweet Jesus.

I have watched enough people standing in queues in life to come to the conclusion that some people legitimately enjoy them. I just can't explain away people's behavior at times other than to conclude that. I think they enjoy whatever sense of superiority it gives because they are ahead of the person behind them.


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Drivers in the Denver market are insane they'll wait 2 to 8 hours for a single select ride or 1 to 4 hours for an uberx. It makes no logical sense. Our queue will get over 200 until uber started shutting it down at a certain point. For awhile airport security would have to send drivers away because the lot was full. Drivers would actually try to fight and argue their way into a 150 car queue.
> Always blew my mind
> Earlier this week I got suckered into the queue with a low queue text from uber saying I'd get a ride quick. I had just dropped off and didn't get a rematch. I decided to go to the holding lot I got in with a select queue of 24. Took me almost 4 hours to get a select ride (got an X request after about a 40 minutes wait that I ignored and then turned X requests off)
> 
> When they launched rematch it basically killed the queue, moves at a snails pace. If I don't get a rematch I just return to the city


Denver airport is in the middle of nowhere. That's probably why they wait.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Blue Poodle said:


> Denver airport is in the middle of nowhere. That's probably why they wait.


Still a lot of short rides outta there. Lots of people go to the hotels 7 miles away or the neighborhoods that are 9 miles away. I get a lot of select rematches out of Dia and when I do 90% of the time they're going downtown which means $45 to $65 depending on traffic and what route u take. A $50 fare is not worth 4 hours of sitting around


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber does not want professional airport drivers. That is why they created the rematch feature. More drivers on the road mean decrease in wait time for customers. I laugh at airport drivers in Phoenix. I have never dropped off at the airport and not gotten a rematch. Rematch has created some $70+ dollar earning hours for me. You will never do that in an hour waiting in a queue.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Nasshan79 said:


> Uber does not want professional airport drivers. That is why they created the rematch feature. More drivers on the road mean decrease in wait time for customers. I laugh at airport drivers in Phoenix. I have never dropped off at the airport and not gotten a rematch. Rematch has created some $70+ dollar earning hours for me. You will never do that in an hour waiting in a queue.


Nope the queue is an Hourly Average Killer . 
Love Rematch , 2 weeks ago I snagged a 150% PrimeTime Premier ride to the airport which paid out I Believe $130 and then got rematches with a Plus Ride that paid out $70 . $200 in just over an hour . I love when I take a Select/XL type ride and get rematched with the same . That doesn't happen too often but love when it does


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Nasshan79 said:


> Uber does not want professional airport drivers. That is why they created the rematch feature. More drivers on the road mean decrease in wait time for customers. I laugh at airport drivers in Phoenix. I have never dropped off at the airport and not gotten a rematch. Rematch has created some $70+ dollar earning hours for me. You will never do that in an hour waiting in a queue.


Well also queued rides prevent surge. Same goes with airport rematch. That too prevents surge. When they first introduced queued rides in general, they said it was to benefit us, but we all know that if it doesn't benefit uber more, they would not be doing it. The pendulum is always tilted to their side.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mustafar29 said:


> Has anyone ever tried skipping the airport queue to get more pickups? (Staying parked in garage, log off before you enter queue, log back in when you're out of it, etc?)


Umm no but if the airport has more than 5 cars I'm just not getting in it.


----------

